# كيف استطيع ان اخترع اذاعه خاصه بي,,,,,



## جاسم 511 (21 مايو 2009)

*اتمنا من ذوي الخبره ان يفيدوني طريقة صنع بث اذاعي وماهي المواد المطلوبه لذالك ...*​

​​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مايو 2009)

أولا لن تخترع إذاعة فقد تم اختراعها بواسطة شخص ما يدعى"توماس إديسون" و للأسف الشديد كل ما يمكنك فعله هو انشاء محطة ارسال
ثانيا يجب الحصول على ترخيص بذلك و للحصول عليه يجب أن
1 - تحدد هدفك منها هل ستكون محطة ترفيهية أم سياسية ام اخبارية الخ
2 - يجب أن تحدد مكان للمحطة 
3- تحدد النطاق الذى تريد الإرسال علية (اف ام أو موجة متوسطة الخ)
4- تحدد المكان الذى ستنشىء فية استوديوهات البث
بعد الحصول على الموافقة تشترى الأجهزة الخاصة بالإرسال و اجهزة التسجيل و الإستماع و أجهزة المزج الصوتى
تتعاقد مع شركة متخصصة فى هذا المجال لإنشاء غرفة الإذاعة معزولة صوتيا
تتعاقد مع طقم من المذيعين و المذيعات و مصادر للمادة التى ستذيعها
باقى القائمة بعد الحصول على التصريح


----------



## mostafa mokadem (22 مايو 2009)

باختصار :: أصبح موضوع عمل و ليس علمى أو هندسي


----------



## جاسم 511 (22 مايو 2009)

لا ليس لهذه الدرجه ,,,انا اريد ان اخترع محطه في المنزل من ادوات بسيطه ولا يهم كم مداها انا اريدها لتسليه فقط وليس لي رغبه بصنع محطه اذاعيه تبث على الشرق الاوسط, فقط اذاعه بسيطه على مستوى الحاره او الحي الذي اقطن فيه ,,


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2009)

أولا لتخترع لا تسألنا أن نضع لك الحل فكلنة أخترع تعنى أنك توجد فكرة لم تكن موجودة قبلا وسبق أن وضحت هذه النقطة بأن من اخترع الإذاعة عو اديسون فى القرن قبل الماضى
إذن أنت تريد أن تنفذ دائرة موضوعة مسبقا و قام غيرك بتصميمها إذن هذا رابط
http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/circuitsfm.htm
إن شئنا أن نتقدم يجب أن نعطى المسميات قدرها الصحيح و أرجو من الله أن يوفقك يوما لأن تخترع أشياء عديدة فلسنا أقل من غيرنا . ما شعورك لو أن شخصا من ادعى أنه اخترع شيئا قمت أنت بعمله؟


----------



## soa (23 مايو 2009)

صدقت أخوي ماجد عباس محمد . والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جاسم 511 (23 مايو 2009)

اشكرك ياستاذ ماجد عباس وانا اود ان يكون هناك شرح مبسط منك او من ذوي الخبره وما هو المطلوب لعمل مثل هذه العمل ,,,
وانا اسف اذا تعديت على حقوق اديسون الفكريه ولكن ما هو المسمى الصحيح لمن يريد ان يصنع مثل اختراع من سبقه .
واما بنسبه لختراع جديد لم تئتي به البشريه قبلي فهذا في الواقع صعب للغايه لئن الذين سبقونا لم يجعلو لنا شيء نفكر به ...


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2009)

جاسم 511 قال:


> اشكرك ياستاذ ماجد عباس وانا اود ان يكون هناك شرح مبسط منك او من ذوي الخبره وما هو المطلوب لعمل مثل هذه العمل ,,,


وضعت لك رابط - اختار منه ما يناسبك - اشترى المكونات وابدا التجميع وابدأ بالسهل أولا ثم انتقل للأصعب


> وانا اسف اذا تعديت على حقوق اديسون الفكريه ولكن ما هو المسمى الصحيح لمن يريد ان يصنع مثل اختراع من سبقه .


أنك تريد تنفيذ دائرة إن كنت تريد التنفيذ فقط أما إن كنت تريد حساب المكونات قطعة قطعة فتسمى تصميم


> واما بنسبه لختراع جديد لم تئتي به البشريه قبلي فهذا في الواقع صعب للغايه لئن الذين سبقونا لم يجعلو لنا شيء نفكر به ...


 أخى
كل عما يحصل الآلاف على جائزة نوبل - هذا دليل على إما اكتشافهم أمرا هاما أو اختراعهم شيئا هاما
كما أن الدراسة العلمية تتيح لك أن تخترع فى نفس المجال
جراهام بل اخترع التليفون لكن كم مليون اختراع على التليفون تم؟
اخترع "حانوتى" كان يصنع توابيت الموتى نظام القرص وغيره نظام النغمات وغيره أضاف خواص جديدة و كلها اختراعات

مازلت أرجو أن يوفقك الله لإختراعات مفيدة فلم ينتهى العلم ولن ينتهى فقد قال الله فى كتابه الكريم اننا ما أوتينا من العلم إلا قليلا

فقط تريد أن تعرف أين توجه نظرك


----------

